# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Danh sách các vùng phủ sóng 4G Vinaphone 2017

## ht8899

Dịch vụ 4G đang được các nhà mạng Viettel, Vinaphone, Mobifone ráo riết triển khai nhằm phục vụ nhu cầu truy cập của khách hàng chọn sim số đẹp trên các tỉnh thành. Đặc biệt, Vinphone đã có những hành động và kế hoạch thiết thực cho phép người dùng di động nhanh chóng được trải nghiệm cùng dịch vụ 4G trong thời gian sớm nhất.



Danh sách các vùng phủ sóng 4G Vinaphone 2017



Cập nhật danh sách các tỉnh phủ sóng 4G Vinaphone năm 2017:

Chắc hẳn khách hàng chon so Vinaphone đang rất mong đợi được trải nghiệm sự khác biệt của 4G Vinaphone so với 3G. Theo thử nghiệm trước đó, Vinaphone đã khẳng định mạng 4G sẽ hỗ trợ truyền tải dữ liệu với tốc độ tối đa từ 1 – 1.5GB/giây, đây là tốc độ cực kỳ lý tưởng để khách hàng duyệt web và xem video, truyền hình… trên di động với độ trễ chờ thấp nhất.

Điều kiện đầu tiên để bạn được truy cập và tận hưởng dịch vụ 4G Vinaphone là bạn đang sử dụng thiết bị có hỗ trợ kết nối 4G tại khu vực được phủ sóng mạng 4G.

Danh sách các tỉnh thành đã được triển khai phủ sóng 4G Vinaphone hiện nay:

- Hà Nội

- TP.HCM

- Cà Mau

- Bạc Liêu

- Kiên Giang

- Lâm Đồng

- Bình Dương

- Vũng Tàu

- Đồng Nai

Vinaphone còn dự định tiếp tục hoàn thiện và mở rộng mạng lưới 4G đến nhiều tỉnh thành khác. Đồng thời đảm bảo cho khách hàng truy cập 4G chất lượng, tốc độ cao.



Danh sách các vùng phủ sóng 4G Vinaphone 2017



Nếu đang sở hữu một chiếc sim 4G Vinaphone và thuộc một trong 09 tỉnh/thành được phủ sóng 4G, khách hàng hãy đăng ký ngay cho thuê bao của mình một gói cước Data Speed để cảm nhận sự khác biệt khi truy cập internet so với mạng Vinaphone 3G nhé!



Danh sách gói cước Data Speed:

Đây là các gói 4G thử nghiệm được Vinaphone triển khai toàn quốc bắt đầu từ ngày 29/3/2017. Theo đó, mọi khách hàng là thuê bao di động trả trước và trả sau đều có thể đăng ký sử dụng nếu có nhu cầu với điều kiện sim đang dùng phải là U-sim, trọn bộ Data Speed 4G Vinaphone bao gồm:



Gói Data Speed


Cú pháp đăng ký


Data


Ưu đãi kèm theo


Giá cước


Phí phát sinh


Hạn dùng

Speed79


DK SPEED79 gửi 888


2GB


30 phút gọi + 30 tin nhắn sms nội mạng


79.000đ


Tự khóa kết nối


30 ngày

Speed199


DK SPEED199 gửi 888


6GB


30 phút gọi + 30 tin nhắn sms nội mạng


199.000đ


Tự khóa kết nối


30 ngày

Speed299


DK SPEED299 gửi 888


10GB


30 phút gọi + 30 tin nhắn sms nội mạng


299.000đ


Tự khóa kết nối


30 ngày



Bên cạnh đó, Vinaphone cũng không ngừng mang đến khách hàng những dịch vụ tiện ích khác và tổng kho sim phong phú, đa dạng các loại. Quý khách sẽ được thỏa sức lựa chọn sim số đẹp để liên lạc và thể hiện phong độ, đẳng cấp của mình. Tại kho sim số đẹp quý khách có thể chọn các loại như:

- Sim dễ nhớ: Sim tam hoa, sim tứ quý, sim ngũ quý, sim lục quý, sim số lặp, sim số kép, sim taxi,…

- Sim số chọn: Sim năm sinh, sim hợp tuổi, sim hợp mệnh, sim phong thủy,…

- Sim đuôi số đẹp: Sim thần tài, sim lộc phát, sim gánh đảo, sim số tiến,…

Còn nhiều những chiếc sim có cấu trúc độc đáo khác dành riêng cho những khách hàng muốn trải nghiệm sự mới lạ. Để chọn số, quý khách có thể truy cập website SIMRE.NET – chuyên cung cấp, phân phối các loại sim số đẹp giá rẻ đến mọi tỉnh thành trên cả nước. Quý khách hàng sẽ được thỏa sức chọn số tại tổng kho sim cùng sự tư vấn nhiệt tình của đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp.SIMRE.NET liên tục nhận được những phản hồi tích cực từ phía khách hàng bởi hệ thồng bán sim đảm bảo uy tín, chất lượng khiến khách hàng hoàn toàn yên tâm khi đến chọn số và mua sim.

SIMRE.NET tiếp nhận mọi đơn đặt hàng của khách hàng trên mọi tỉnh thành khác nhau và có thái độ phuch vụ nhiệt tình. Khách hàng không cần đến trực tiếp văn phòng mà chỉ cần truy cập vào địa chỉ website đặt số là nhân viên sẽ trực tiếp liên hệ lại và thực hiện chuyển sim, đăng kính chính chủ một cách nhanh chóng, an toàn. Đặc biệt, khách hàng không mất thêm bất kỳ khoản chi phí nào ngoài giá sim được niêm yết trên website khi tận hưởng những dịch vụ được chúng tôi cung cấp.

----------

